# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  گالری تصاویر کدهایی رایگان برای استفاده

## raziee

http://www.efectorelativo.net/laboratory/noobSlide/

به این آدرس بروید و نمونه های ساخته شده را ببینید.
حتما خوشتون میاد. 6 نمونه گالری تصاویر که با استفاده از mootools نوشته شده.

----------


## alikamyab

با سلام
این گالری ها بسیار زیبا هستند اما ظاهرا با استفاده از mootools طراحی شدند نه JQuery

مگه این دو تا فریم ورک جدا با دستورات متفاوت نیستند؟؟؟؟

----------


## raziee

> این گالری ها بسیار زیبا هستند اما ظاهرا با استفاده از mootools طراحی شدند نه JQuery


بله حق با شماست.
اصلاح شد.

----------

